# signs of breeding?



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I have these 2 caribas, and they are always hanging out on one side of the tank and chasing off anyone who goes under this one log, so is there any signs of a breeding pattern or anything?
The 2 are always right beside eachother , and are bairly ever seperated and whenever they are together they are like a flirting way, flashing there back fin in the others face.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Cole,

You've got juvinile caribes. They're still too young!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok, just looked like 2 were establishing breeding areas, because they were kinda swimming pretty close together in circles, but arnold you should see them now, they are pretty big!


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i've got 3 reds for about 4 yrs now.... i guess around 7" and i've got two that doi the same thng, and theyve pretty much always been a pair, could they be pairin off. how do i tell if the females got eggs?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I read on here that you have to completely cover the tank if you want caribies to breed. If they can see you they wont get it on


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

I am hopping that my caribe and piraya after seeing the reds do it 100 times would learn, wouldn't that be cool.

rw


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Cole,
> 
> You've got juvinile caribes. They're still too young!


 kiddy porn is bad


----------

